# Eastern France



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good aires and places to visit in eastern France, not been down there before, going in 2 weeks for 18 days.

John


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The-Cookies said:


> Does anyone know of any good aires and places to visit in eastern France, not been down there before, going in 2 weeks for 18 days.
> 
> John


Do you mean the whole of Eastern France or the North East and South East sections? It is a big country and no good telling you about those aires in the High Alps for example if you are going to the North.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

it will be the north east 



John


----------



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

If you have any regard at all for classic/vintage cars, the Schlumf collection at Mulhouse is a must-see - allow the best part of a day to go round it all.
http://citedelautomobile.com/en/home
They have over 100 Bugattis, including 2 of the 7 Royales ever built, plus one made up from spares - mind-blowing.
The old part of the town centre is worth a stroll too.
we used http://www.camping-de-lill.net/ for the night, rather than an aire.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

The battlefield and Ossuary at Verdun if that's your sort of thing.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A 'fantastic' aire, handy for Verdun;
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-143071-.html


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

As Kes said the Ossuary at Verdun is well worth a look around, very moving area makes you think


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We enjoyed Metz and Nancy. The latter very interesting for art and architecture (Art Nouveau). The aire at Metz is by the riverside.

I agree with the others about visiting Verdun - well worth it.


Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi

We are currently in Eastern France in Jura. We did the Alsace at the start of last years trip and are doing Jura this year on our way to the Alps.

Both are lovely. Plenty of good aires and lots of wild spots in Jura.

I have just updated the blog for this year in Jura here Hank the Tank Summer 2013 although its nearly a week out of date as I never seem to get around to updating it!

Last years trip starts around Nancy and Alsace here Hank the Tank Alsace summer 2012


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

+1 for Verdun. There's so much history around there. If you get the chance do the tour of the Citadelle Souterraine.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

You could have a look at Stenay On a marina with toilets showers & WiFi.

Pont-a Mousson. Very nice river aire with toilets showers.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------

